# J’en ai plein la tête



## Daniel A.

« Je suis assis à mon bureau et je dois appeler mon thérapeute pour lui dire que je ne viens pas. J’en ai plein la tête.»
Christine Mirabel-Sarron, Isabelle Leygnac-Solignac - Les troubles bipolaires

Que signifie l’expression  J’en ai plein la tête?


----------



## JClaudeK

C'est la même chose que "en avoir plein le dos / en avoir marre".
=>
en avoir plein la tête


----------



## Daniel A.

OK


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas une expression que je connaissais, contrairement à _en avoir plein le dos_ et _en avoir marre_. Elle n'est en tout cas pas du tout courante dans ma région.


----------



## OLN

Je ne connaissais pas non plus cette expression. _En avoir par-dessus la tête,_ oui.
Le Bob ne donne qu'une source dans un contexte particulier. On y précise de quoi la tête était pleine au point d'éclater  : de sa voix.

Est-ce que ca ne signifierais pas ici avoir trop de choses en tête, être débordé, ne plus savoir plus où donner de la tête ?


----------



## JClaudeK

OLN said:


> Je ne connaissais pas non plus cette expression.


Moi non plus.

Au début, j'avais écrit "Je suppose que  ça signifie  ..... ." 
Puis, après avoir trouvé l'expression dans _le Bob_, j'ai modifié mon entrée.


----------



## Bezoard

IL faut reconnaître que l'anatomie n'est pas le fort de la langue française pour laquelle _en avoir plein la tête/le dos/le cul/les bottes, _c'est tout un.


----------



## k@t

À mon sens, les deux interprétations – propre (_avoir plein de X dans la tête_) et figurée (_en avoir marre_) – sont possibles.

Je n’ai qu’un accès limité à la *source*, mais il me semble que dans ce contexte (et faute de davantage de contexte), les deux possibilités sont envisageables :
*sens propre* : le fait de devoir appeler mon thérapeute, de ne pas y arriver, d’être submergé de cognitions et d’émotions négatives remplit voire envahit ma tête / mon esprit.
*sens figuré* : j’en ai marre de cette situation, pour garder une expression avec _tête _= _ça me prend la tête_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sens sont possibles a priori, mais le sens propre me paraît beaucoup moins vraisemblable, le pronom _en_ ne semblant pas faire référence à quoi que ce soit de précis, en tout cas pas dans le contexte immédiat.


----------



## k@t

Avez-vous accès au document source ? Y avez-vous jeté un œil ? (Cf. le lien que j'ai donné dans mon précédent message.)
Il s’agit pour le patient d’associer à un élément présent dans son contexte une pensée en lien avec la situation problème (ici, _appeler son thérapeute pour annuler la consultation_). En l’occurrence, le _en _peut référer précisément à cette situation-problème et à ce qu’elle génère de cognitions et d’émotions.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai pas accès à la source complète. J'ai seulement lu le document partiel que vous avez donné en lien.

Or dans le contexte qu'on peut lire dans ce document-là, j'ai du mal à entrevoir le sens propre étant donné qu'il est écrit :


> bureau : « J'en ai plein la tête. »


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> J'ai seulement lu le document partiel que vous avez donné en lien.


OK.

Si _J’en ai plein la tête_ réfère directement au bureau du patient, c’est sûr que le sens figuré est nettement plus probable que le propre.
Il est également possible que le lien entre _J’en ai plein la tête_ et le bureau ne soit pas à prendre au premier degré ; il y aurait alors simplement association entre le bureau et la pensée « j’en ai plein la tête », pensée qui serait en lien avec la situation de départ : _téléphoner au thérapeute_. Si c’est le cas, comment savoir si cette situation occupe toutes ses pensées, ou bien lui prend la tête ? Pour moi, ce serait du 50/50.
Davantage de contexte nous permettrait sans doute de décider si _bureau_ et_ J’en ai plein la tête_ sont directement ou pas liés.

Quoi qu’il en  soit, il faut garder à l’esprit que cette expression peut avoir deux sens.


----------



## OLN

La personne assise à son bureau est prise d'une émotion, mais on parle de ne pas oser, de culpabilité et de blocage. Vous ne pensez pas que si la personne en avait uniquement marre (de devoir encore annuler un rendez-vous ?), elle appellerait simplement le thérapeute sans culpabilité ni blocage ?
Le "pic émotionnel" n'est pour moi pas dû à un soudain ras le bol, mais bien à des pensées envahissantes qui se bousculent dans sa tête. Ces pensées lui prennent effectivement la tête, mais pas au sens d'exaspération.

C'est frustrant de pas avoir accès en ligne à la deuxième pensée possible. Alors, Daniel, quelle est la suite ?


----------



## la fée

C'est un peu comme "en avoir ras le bol"?


----------



## JClaudeK

la fée said:


> C'est un peu comme "en avoir ras le bol"?


On peut l'interpréter comme ça. cf. #2

Mais


OLN said:


> Le "pic émotionnel" n'est pour moi pas dû à un soudain ras le bol, mais bien à des pensées envahissantes qui se bousculent dans sa tête. Ces pensées lui prennent effectivement la tête, mais pas au sens d'exaspération.


je comprends ces objections d'autant mieux que j'ai eu le même doute en  voyant le contexte donné par k@t.

On pourrait peut-être se mettre d'accord pour dire que le locuteur "en a marre" de ces _pensées envahissantes _qui le submergent/ remplissent sa tête, l'empêchant de penser à autre chose.


----------



## la fée

JClaudeK said:


> On pourrait peut-être se mettre d'accord pour dire que le locuteur "en a marre" de ces _pensées envahissantes _qui le submergent/ remplissent sa tête, l'empêchant de penser à autre chose.


Tout à fait d'accord.


----------



## k@t

JClaudeK said:


> On pourrait peut-être se mettre d'accord pour dire que le locuteur "en a marre" de ces _pensées envahissantes _qui le submergent/ remplissent sa tête, l'empêchant de penser à autre chose.


Je ne peux qu’être d’accord avec toi, puisque c’est ce que j’ai proposé plus haut (#8 et 12), à ce (gros ? moyen ? petit ?) ceci près que j’ai lié les deux sens par un _ou_ plutôt exclusif, alors que toi tu le fais par un _ou_ inclusif (enfin plutôt par un lien de causalité/conséquence). Et c'est d'ailleurs peut-être la volonté du patient que de saisir d'une seule formule les deux sens possibles.


----------



## Daniel A.

Le livre Les troubles bipolaires c’est  très difficile, language spécifique, parfois cryptique. Dans beaucoup de situations j’ai été forcé de deviner ce que ont voulu dire Christine Mirabel-Sarron et Isabelle Leygnac-Solignac. J’ai écrit sur facebook à mademoiselle Solignac, mais elle n’a pas répondu. Donc, parce que dans le texte il ’agit d’un cas clinique, Audrey, je soupçconne que pour celle-ci, vers le final, l’expression en avoir marre est acceptable.


----------

